# Machete



## teufelhundest (Jun 15, 2012)

Just picked up Gerber Gator Jr. Machete and it's stout! Very nice quality versatility. Compact can fit in BOB or straps on nicely with its included case.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got one what I carry on the ATV. Works nice in the woods fer trimmin small branchs an what not. I still like my hatchet er ax fer the bigger stuff.

All in all they be a nice tool ta have.


----------



## mercygirl87 (Feb 21, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I got one what I carry on the ATV. Works nice in the woods fer trimmin small branchs an what not. I still like my hatchet er ax fer the bigger stuff.
> 
> All in all they be a nice tool ta have.


Sure do agree. I have one too. Lets just hope no one uses one for mass murdering somewhere. Oh my God!! All machetes could be confiscated then. 
Or they will have to draw up machete murder laws, which judges will be lenient on, and they will have to draw up more and more machete laws, and it will be just crazy. Oh my! Then there will be a total ban on machetes. What else can we use?
Think....
Help me think for God's sake!
Oh, I know, Rachel Ray's pots and pans, that'll do.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Heh.I've been pondering one myself,I'm awful fond of my Kukuri though.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got one them to Magus, there mighty handy as well!

So many sharp things so little time in the woods!


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I've always loved kukris and bolo style machetes for dense vegetation, it's just effortless to walk through vines or goldenrod stems with a heavy-headed cutting tool. Got a cool little SOG Fusion tomahawk for woody materials though, makes a marginal pickaxe as well.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Finally put some coin on a Cold Steel Kukri machete and one of the bushman blades. I couldn't be more thrilled and am kicking myself for all the "fail" blades I have had over the years. I am a machete convert too!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

hubby likes the gerber machete. it's what he works with everyday,for clearing land lines.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

i have 6....i love my machetes ...and funnily enough my fav is the Ontario...
http://www.ontario-knife-store.com/18-inch-d-handle-field-machete/

i have a few of the gerber ones and the saws are quite nice on them but i literally can split logs with the ontario as well as i can with my hatchet (fiskar ftw)


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

mercygirl87 said:


> Sure do agree. I have one too. Lets just hope no one uses one for mass murdering somewhere. Oh my!! All machetes could be confiscated then.


We just had the another in a string of stabbings here. Watch out, their coming for the butter knives next!


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

kyhoti said:


> Finally put some coin on a Cold Steel Kukri machete and one of the bushman blades. I couldn't be more thrilled and am kicking myself for all the "fail" blades I have had over the years. I am a machete convert too!


I have the cold steel bushman and machete also, Im a huge fan of the cold steel products.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

eep:

I'll give up my butter knife when they pry it from my cold half eatten biscuit.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I still like my Kukuri,BUT I'm lusting in my heart for this!

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=_U0qUL7UIom09gTvyIGYBQ&ved=0CFcQ8wIwAA

read the specs on this bad boy!


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Magus said:


> I still like my Kukuri,BUT I'm lusting in my heart for this!
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=_U0qUL7UIom09gTvyIGYBQ&ved=0CFcQ8wIwAA
> 
> read the specs on this bad boy!


I like the handle config; seems like, with a wrist thong, you could safely and consistently put one hell of a swing behind this bad-boy. I'm looking at making a solid ash or oak handle for the Bushman, something that I carry to make an insta-spear type deal; maybe 12"-18" with one of the quick release pins in the handle hole. Might have to rig up a sheath to carry both pieces together. Kinda like a mini-polearm.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Heh, I Just made a couple of short spears for a bro in Canada, oddly he goes by Coyote too.
they have slings.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My entire non-folding blade collection consists of a USMC Ontario Knife Co. Ka-bar style knife and an Ontatio Knife Co. machette. Both are heavy duty and solid. Reading this thread and others leads me to believe that I am serious lacking in sharpened steel!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

truecarnage said:


> I have the cold steel bushman and machete also, Im a huge fan of the cold steel products.


Have you used it? I've been told they hold up well.


----------

